# My R32 GT-R



## TOPRPM (May 17, 2003)

Hello, here is my little baby pictures. 

Let me know what you think









































































*here is part list*

Tomei Piston Kit (2700cc) 
Tomei connecting rods 
Balanced Crank Shaft 
JUN Hight lift camshaft 
JUN Cam Sprocket 
Trust T78 Turbo kit 
Trust Fuel Delivery kit 
Trust Oil filter 
Trust radiator 
HKS Intercooler 
HKS piping kit 
HKS Fuel Regulator 
Nismo fuel pump 
Nismo 700cc injectors 
Nismo metal Head gasket 
Nismo Oil Cooler 
Nismo N1 oil pump 
Nismo N1 water pump 
Nismo oil cap 
Z32 airflow meters (x2) 
Saurus garage ECU 
Saurus Exhaust System 
Essential Oil catch tank 
Trust 6 Speed Racing Transmission 
OS triple plate clutch 
Sparco Seats 
Blitz boost controller 
Blitz Turbo timer 
Trust Boost gauge 
Trust exhaust gas temp gauge 
320KM gauge cluster 
Momo Steering wheel 
Willans 4 point seat belts 
AWD Disable switch 
Bilstein Shocks 
Eibach springs 
Cusco rear strut bar 
Cusco front strut bar 
Cusco pillow tension rods 
Stark 18" wheels 
Brembo Front and Rear Brake system 
HICAS Disable System 
Greddy Front Bumper 
VielSide Side Skirts 
Greddy Rear Skirt 
Carbon Fiber GT Wing 
Carbon Fiber Bonnet


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

That is bloody nice mate, well done :smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*yeah*

I like.....................lots  
Cool colour.The wheels look really good,and the rear spoiler looks tops too.They suit the 32's so well.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Very, Very nice!!!
:smokin:


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

u boys like ur big singles :smokin: ...very nice mate


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool. Very very nice.

Wasn't sure about the wing initially, but its growing on me now. Just some clear front indicators and it would be perfect, (in my opinion).

Do you know the guy on the website in the link, (toprpm.com?), with the black R32 doing the cool burnouts in the video. Is so tell him that kicked ass, although the gear shifting sounded a bit sketchy.

Some movies of your car doing the same sort of stuff would be :smokin: . The roads over with you, (Dubai?), look purpose built for messing about in powerful cars.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looking very tough. Really like the look of the engine!

Cya O!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Absolutely lovely - one of the nicest I have seen.

Ant.


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

absolutely stunning


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

OMG!! that is gorgeous!! love that colour, hmm thats tempting me to get an r32 and spend the rest on mods


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Who produces that bonnet?, its flipping lovely!!!!!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Thats awesome mate - bloody awesome!


----------

